# Sad newbie here!



## nakita6 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi guys! Never thought I'd be on here, but I guess no one does when they get married and make that commitment. A little background, we've been together since we were very young 16 yrs old. Basically 15 yrs., we finally got married 4 years ago. THat's when it went to hell. I waited so long to make sure he was the one. We both did stupid things when we were little, but we were kids. Since we got married he's developed an alcohol/drug problem. Disappears on weekends, randomly. Comes home at 9am the next day and has no idea why I'm mad. HE gets so messed up that he passes out everywhere. But its only when he drinks, and he doesn't have to drink. We fought about it for the past year and he recently did 6 weeks, no alcohol. Well this weekend he drank again and disappeared. I have no idea where he goes. I have seriously thought about putting a GPS tracker on his car. But then I don't want to be brought down to that level. I have threatened divorce several times this year and now I think I'm ready. I don't have kids, and have a great career and don't really need this crap. I want a professional grown up sincere honest man-- does that exist anymore?? Anyway, I'm fed up and ready to move on! He's also probably ruined me financially...


----------



## LiamN (Nov 5, 2012)

It's good that you have recognised your mistake and are willing to move on. Getting married young is always tricky as we are still learning about ourselves as well.
Good on you for your courage - you have a great life ahead to look forward to!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Until he totally admits what's going on with his addiction(s), and cleans up, your life will never improve. 

Sorry that you're joining us here. You're right -- none of us got married with a plan to get divorced later on. But from reading your post, you already know what you need to do for a sane life.

Since you've been involved in a relationship with a chemically dependent person, you might find some help by looking into Al-Anon or other support group. There are probably things you're going to want to work out before thinking about getting into another relationship.

Good luck, and hugs.


----------



## nakita6 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks guys... now to figure all this crap out. How to get him out, legal and financial stuff? I'm going to make an appt with an atty and see what they say. I don't want to leave my home. I want him to leave and I know he won't. He's not mature enough to. He can go to his family's house but that would mean he would have to explain why. And he has never talked about his problem to anyone and I'm tired of hiding it. My lil sis saw it this weekend and was shocked. No one had any idea. And it helped me for her to see it without me explaining it.


----------

